# Force download on HR44-500



## jime23 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, I recently updated to HR44-500 so I could view 4K context. I have always forced downloads via 0,2,4,6,8 during a reset. For some reason this receiver wont accept it. Tried it multiple times past 2 nights. Any ideas on what is wrong?
Thanks


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The timing can be tricky. However, I would caution you on trying to do this. If the HR44 isn't current, it will update itself when the software is available. Forcing a download has risks.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jime23 said:


> Hi, I recently updated to HR44-500 so I could view 4K context. I have always forced downloads via 0,2,4,6,8 during a reset. For some reason this receiver wont accept it. Tried it multiple times past 2 nights. Any ideas on what is wrong?
> Thanks


What is the version number that it has on it now ?


----------



## jime23 (Oct 4, 2008)

)x987


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I moved this to the HD equipment thread.

To jime23, as others have noted, first the HR44 is really fast and it is tricky to force a download. Second, it is very rarely necessary for a customer to do so, as it will automatically update the software whenever a newer version is released publicly. I have seen multiple comments by people who have made a dozen or more attempts to force a download without success.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jime23 said:


> )x987


You're on the current release.


----------



## jime23 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks! I I guess there is no need to do the CE updates anymore


----------



## discoliveson (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a hr44-500 and have found that after reset when front panel blue light comes on I wait 2 seconds then 02468, it works every time.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jime23 said:


> Thanks! I I guess there is no need to do the CE updates anymore


CE? If you did CE you should be posting in the CE forums about this always. CE is still going on and you should go to that sub forum here if you want to participate in CE.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you decide to join the CE forum and need to do a download, reset the HR44 and when you see the RES LED light up, enter the code


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

jime23 said:


> Thanks! I I guess there is no need to do the CE updates anymore


CE-related issues go in the CE forum...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

So I'm going to lock this thread. If the thread starter wishes to open this discussion in the CE forum he may do so.


----------

